# What do I have here?!?!



## Hopsturgeon (Sep 4, 2017)

I think it is a morel, but they grow out of a ball..... hollow center. Smells great. Nutty. Side of my yard.... the ball is pictured and the "cup" left after picking..... please help identify!!! Thanks! Kev


----------



## fungus_muncher (Apr 23, 2017)

Looks to be some type of stinkhorn.


----------



## Hopsturgeon (Sep 4, 2017)

fungus_muncher said:


> Looks to be some type of stinkhorn.


I agree with your assessment once I looked them up. Good call. Now. Are they edible? These ones smell amazing! Like roasted nuts. Open to any opinion. And thanks. Kev


----------



## mattolsen (May 10, 2013)

I've read that some species of stinkhorns are edible but I don't know if I'd chance it. It'd definitely a stinkhorn, though I'm not sure about species id. They're definitely not a species that anyone, that I've heard of, sells or looks for on purpose. Most species have a nasty smell, in my opinion, but there is an old saying "There are the old mushroom hunters and there are the bold mushroom hunters…. but there are no old bold mushroom hunters." Be careful and my suggestion is never eat anything unless you're 100 percent sure because getting sick from inedible mushrooms isn't just like eating bad seafood. It generally will attack your liver or kidneys, etc. and can do some serious harm.


----------



## PATO (Oct 4, 2017)

anyone seen any hens around Chicago


----------



## cockeyed1 (Mar 19, 2018)

Hopsturgeon said:


> I think it is a morel, but they grow out of a ball..... hollow center. Smells great. Nutty. Side of my yard.... the ball is pictured and the "cup" left after picking..... please help identify!!! Thanks! Kev


that is not a morel, it looks like a stinkhorn.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

I have eaten stinkhorn eggs after removing the clear jellylike substance from around the forming stinkhorn and then cooking. Has a radish smell and flavor. Not something I would probably eat again, unless it’s a life or death situation.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Kuo has a segment in his book _100 Edible Mushrooms_ about a guy preparing pickled stinkhorn eggs. If your specimen smelled "nutty" it's probably because all the foul smelling slime was removed from it.

Stinkhorns are called that for a reason. When they newly erupt from the "egg" they are covered with a slime that smells like rotting meat! The slime also contains stinkhorn spore. Flies will come to it, get the slime on them, and that's how the stinkhorn spreads it's spore.


----------



## Ash (Apr 19, 2018)

Its an old thread but thought I would let yall know it is not a stinkhorn. It is a half morel (Morchella Semilibera).


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Ash said:


> Its an old thread but thought I would let yall know it is not a stinkhorn. It is a half morel (Morchella Semilibera).


Here we go again. Do your research or trust everything you read on the internet, it's your life. Hmmm Tide pods look inviting.


----------



## Ash (Apr 19, 2018)

It looks like Morchella Semilibera, it smells like Morchella Semilibera, it grows like Morchella Semilibera, the post is a year old, I think he is safe...


----------



## sharky597 (Apr 6, 2013)

Ash said:


> It looks like Morchella Semilibera, it smells like Morchella Semilibera, it grows like Morchella Semilibera, the post is a year old, I think he is safe...


It's definitely not a half free, as I pick those every year right before the morels pop. That signature cup or "egg" shows that it's indeed a stinkhorn.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Sharky is right. How do post on here with out alienating others who give bad, sometimes life altering [sickness or possible death] information? It really preturbes me in worst way [insert swear word of your choice].


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Inthewild said:


> Sharky is right. How do post on here with out alienating others who give bad, sometimes life altering [sickness or possible death] information? It really preturbes me in worst way [insert swear word of your choice].


Hit the report button if you see something you think is bad for the public. I thought about reporting that ridiculous post by Ash but then again thought it was good to see the discussion.

The mushroom in question is definitely a stinkhorn.

How do we know this?
1. It was found in September
2. It came from a ball
3. It left a cup in the ground

The only thing some would find questionable is the nutty smell.

Some people find the scent to be repulsive. I happen to like the smell of stinkhorns. I find them to be garlicky. Much like the scent of springtails. 

Just don't ever put an egg into a tupperware container and accidentally leave it at a friends house without telling them what it is...


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

celticcurl said:


> Hit the report button if you see something you think is bad for the public. I thought about reporting that ridiculous post by Ash but then again thought it was good to see the discussion.
> 
> The mushroom in question is definitely a stinkhorn.
> 
> ...


I have no problem people voicing their opinions, just like my rebutal. I just hope my comments are read to open people up to doing better research before eating any shrooms. Everybody knows all Mushrooms are edible ONCE!


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Therefore you should never be concerned about alienating people with your opinion. You could save someones life.. or just save them from a miserable few days.

I do wonder if some of these seriously misidentified mushroom posts are nothing more than trolling. I hope not because eating the wrong mushroom can have life threatening consequences as you have stated in your post. Every mushroom is edible... once.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

In Jack We Trust. All others don't tell me black is white. 


jack said:


> Just to add a little more, in Europe it's called Morchella semilibera ( unless it's changed very recently ) In our area and the Eastern area it's called Morchella punctipes, out west it's Morchella populiphila, and they differ microscopically. Both are very good edibles though.


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

jack said:


> Just to add a little more, in Europe it's called Morchella semilibera ( unless it's changed very recently ) In our area and the Eastern area it's called Morchella punctipes, out west it's Morchella populiphila, and they differ microscopically. Both are very good edibles though.


But morchella semilibera doesn't grow put of an egg! How can u say this is the same?


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

misskay said:


> But morchella semilibera doesn't grow put of an egg! How can u say this is the same?


I just noticed what I had posted, it was supposed to be a reply to another post on an entirely different Thread ! I don't know how it ended up on this page.......The mushroom on this page is a Stinkhorn.


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

jack said:


> I just noticed what I had posted, it was supposed to be a reply to another post on an entirely different Thread ! I don't know how it ended up on this page.......The mushroom on this page is a Stinkhorn.


Lol!! Ok I was getting worried haha


----------



## Dianna (Apr 8, 2019)

Hopsturgeon said:


> I think it is a morel, but they grow out of a ball..... hollow center. Smells great. Nutty. Side of my yard.... the ball is pictured and the "cup" left after picking..... please help identify!!! Thanks! Kev


----------



## Dianna (Apr 8, 2019)

I think its a stink horn if its hollow when you break stem its a moral.


----------



## Dianna (Apr 8, 2019)

Hopsturgeon said:


> I think it is a morel, but they grow out of a ball..... hollow center. Smells great. Nutty. Side of my yard.... the ball is pictured and the "cup" left after picking..... please help identify!!! Thanks! Kev


----------



## Dianna (Apr 8, 2019)

But if you are not certain toss it. I can tell when i pic them when in doubt though dont eat. Be safe


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

As if we haven't figured it out by now, it's a stinkhorn! What kills me is when someone misidentifies a shroom and then won't listen to anyone else or consider the evidence. _Semilibera_ do NOT grow from cups, nor do they smell "nutty", at least not in my experience. And that cap does not look "free".

I've found _semilibera_ ("half free"), _Verpa_ (both _bohemica_ and _conica_), _Gyromitra_, and morels like _esculenta _and _crassipes._ If you're halfway observant, they all look different! But, there are further tests to employ to make sure of what you have. And like others have said, if there's any doubt in your mind do not eat it! 

I've found northern tooth growing at the base of oaks when the Audubon guide tells you they grow high up on maples! Yet, I've never mistaken them for hens! I find tons of boletes every year, but that's a genus I'm really leery of. Never had enough confidence in my finds to actually try and eat any. I'm on a mission to try and find the King Bolete, _Boletus edulis_! I don't know if I'll ever succeed, but I always have the dried ones in cellophane from eastern Europe and Russia that I can get at the local Polish deli!


----------



## MO ShroomSniper (Apr 3, 2017)

Dianna said:


> I think its a stink horn if its hollow when you break stem its a moral.


Stinkhorns have hollow stipes (stems) just like a morel, so don't let that fool you. Stinkhorn is what is pictured to start this thread, and they are NOT edible. Happy and safe hunting/eating!


----------



## am19forever (Apr 18, 2017)

Inthewild said:


> I have no problem people voicing their opinions, just like my rebutal. I just hope my comments are read to open people up to doing better research before eating any shrooms. Everybody knows all Mushrooms are edible ONCE!


I think what your trying to say is ALL mushrooms are edible but some only ONCE....just saying.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

am19forever said:


> I think what your trying to say is ALL mushrooms are edible but some only ONCE....just saying.


Yup. Some only once.


----------



## JHall0875 (Apr 1, 2019)

False morel cut in half morels hollow those look like have hood. Don't want eat Puffers early when cut are solid white and edible then when dusts that's spores so reproduce


----------



## ThatPolishMushroomHunter (Jan 15, 2020)

Hopsturgeon said:


> I think it is a morel, but they grow out of a ball..... hollow center. Smells great. Nutty. Side of my yard.... the ball is pictured and the "cup" left after picking..... please help identify!!! Thanks! Kev


it looks like a species of "Morchella" or True Morel.
they are a genus of EDIBLE Sac fungi...
they are closely related to the "pezizales" order


----------

